# Sexting in adult, committed relationships



## Robert_1980 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sometimes I travel for work, occasionally gone for a few weeks.* Last year while away, my wife surprised me with suggestive pictures and dialog sent via email. "SEXTS" I suppose, but not texted to a phone, only sent to email account.

This was welcomed because it filled a gap of missed physical intamacy while apart. Just naughty, hands down her pants, panty shot, or maybe an exposed nipple, etc.* We also got a little raunchy with dialog. Common stuff, I suppose.

Well, she got brave one night and sent a series of X-rated pictures which depicted her satisfying herself with several toys she has. She didn't hold back, and through some text a several over-the-top photos, she totally immersed herself in 30+ minutes of erotic self pleasure, and teasingly shared it with me.

She was rather excited and proud of herself, and sent me a message on my phone saying there was a 'surprise waiting for me' when I returned to my hotel room and checked my mail. Boy...was she was right!

I had no experience or preparation for that, and the combined experience of erotic imagery and knowing it was my wife purposely engaging me (and being so flagrantly sexual...) made me literally "high" with excitement and sexually charged energy that I, of course, immediately joined her in achieving a mammoth orgasm, I'll spare you those details, lol.

So now, and here's my topic for advice and collaboration: I'm suddenly rather "obsessed" with receiving naked pictures from my wife, especially while away from home.*The thought of her mastrabating I find so inexplicably arousing, it's almost debilitating. When traveling, I think about it "a lot."** I politey ask/flirt/solicit for repeat performances, but they have to come at her will, not upon request. It's like a present, you can't ask for it, you just have to wait and get it then say, "thank you."

Now, I do view common porn, not compulsively, but I'm more than an occasional viewer. Images, GIFs and videos, though enjoyabe and interesting, don't arouse me anywhere near naughty texts and images from my wife do.* Sometimes, it's all I can think about, and the excitement of seeing an email from her with the "paper clip" attachment symbol in the message header makes my heart skip a beat. I've got it bad.

I wonder if the event released a big flood of dopamine to my brain, and I'm trying, like an addict, to get that fix back?

Teen sexting I know is another topic, taboo for many reasons of safety, common decency and self respect, but for married or commited adults, what's your opinion on "cyber intamacy," and is my interest in being sexted by my wife a common obsession amoung men?* Do you do it?* Do you use it to fill the voids while apart?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If even one of your wife's raunchy images goes astray then you will look on this sexting a lot differently.I really hope you are being extremely careful with these images because they could come back to haunt you and your wife one day.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Love it when my girl sends me pics of her goods. Even ones that show me what panties she's wearing gets me going. If we're out to dinner and she goes to the bathroom, she'll send a nice pic from the stall. Love her!

I only send her face shots and sometimes with my shirt off. I never send her **** pictures. She never asks and just doesn't feel right lol.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Love sexting with my fiance. This is awesome that you and your wife share this! So nice to see a positive married sex story on here. lol


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

She is a smart lady. She knows there are temptations on the road and in hotels. Her actions would make it hard for a husband to look elsewhere. It would make it hard for sure. Lucky man, you are.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

I travel a lot for business. Sometimes a few days, often a few weeks, and occasionally several weeks. 
We have done old fashioned phone sex, emailing, instant messaging, sexting, Skyping, and I mean Rated XXX Skyping, and zapped pics back & forth by phone. We have had a lot of fun with it!
Just a matter of keeping track, using secure channels, and separate channels, and deleting such info.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

If my wife would do this I would go on business trips just to experience it. Enjoy her love

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Robert_1980 said:


> for married or commited adults, what's your opinion on "cyber intamacy," and is my interest in being sexted by my wife a common obsession amoung men?* Do you do it?* Do you use it to fill the voids while apart?


You mentioned that the experience was so exciting for you that you now can't help but to compulsively think about it and try to encourage it to happen again for the next time you are traveling. Unless your wife enjoys you begging for something of this nature, this may cause a serious problem.

Sometimes a spouse may get an idea to try something that is outside the norm and may make them feel a little uncomfortable. They may feel that it is a "one-time" thing that they want to check off a bucket list or something. Then the other partner wants to do it again, and again, and again, and again, and again.

I would find a way to talk with your spouse and thank her for doing that and let her know how much it meant to you. Then get into a discussion if that is something she wants to explore again and the reasons of why or why not. If so, you could describe some of the things you might like to see her do, and if not you can learn to respect why doing something like that again would make her uncomfortable. 

Try not to beg, but do try to communicate and understand how she felt about doing that for you. As long as the two of you are happy, there should be no problems. 

As for the dynamics of something like that in my own marriage, I know what my wife feels comfortable with on that topic, what things are uncomfortable, and with that established we know how to enjoy desiring each other from a distance in a way that can be shared without causing anxiety.

Badsanta


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Robert_1980 said:


> So now, and here's my topic for advice and collaboration: I'm suddenly rather "obsessed" with receiving naked pictures from my wife, especially while away from home.*The thought of her mastrabating I find so inexplicably arousing, it's almost debilitating. When traveling, I think about it "a lot."** I politey ask/flirt/solicit for repeat performances, but they have to come at her will, not upon request. It's like a present, you can't ask for it, you just have to wait and get it then say, "thank you."


Maybe it's your turn.


Cause her heart to skip a beat in return with the paperclip attachment... with your own show for her. 

Be creative and alluring.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Robert_1980 said:


> Sometimes I travel for work, occasionally gone for a few weeks.* Last year while away, my wife surprised me with suggestive pictures and dialog sent via email. "SEXTS" I suppose, but not texted to a phone, only sent to email account.
> 
> This was welcomed because it filled a gap of missed physical intamacy while apart. Just naughty, hands down her pants, panty shot, or maybe an exposed nipple, etc.* We also got a little raunchy with dialog. Common stuff, I suppose.
> 
> ...


Let her know this, especially the obsessed debilitating part. She will like that. Find a way to surprise her like leaving a note by her phone when you leave to go on your trip. Write or find a poem about obsession and send it to her after you say goodbye when you are getting on the plane. Then turn you phone off.

Man I could think of thousands of things you could do to encourage this behavior. You are a lucky man. Let her know you know that but not just by saying that. Show her.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

it is awesome, isn't it? My wife sends me dirty pics and sexy texts all the time. More if I am out of town, but she rarely skips a day even if I am home. Heck, she even loves to send them at random times during the work day. She'll go to the restroom and snap a booty pic or shoot an explicit text to me. 

But hey, we are still in the honeymoon phase since we've only been together 23 years!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*IMHO, sexting between committed couples is quite OK!

Just don't let the kiddos accidentally pick up your phones and see the pictures!

They'll literally be barfing for eons!*


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

This thread reminds me of the thread about the wife getting too wet. 

I guess the concern is that perhaps the poster will get dependent on the sexting. Good things in moderation. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Robert_1980 said:


> Well, she got brave one night and sent a series of X-rated pictures which depicted her satisfying herself with several toys she has. She didn't hold back, and through some text a several over-the-top photos, she totally immersed herself in 30+ minutes of erotic self pleasure, and teasingly shared it with me.


I sure hope you were the intended recipient.


----------



## scientia (Aug 27, 2012)

Robert_1980 said:


> Well, she got brave one night and sent a series of X-rated pictures which depicted her satisfying herself with several toys she has.
> 
> I'm suddenly rather "obsessed" with receiving naked pictures from my wife, especially while away from home.*The thought of her mastrabating I find so inexplicably arousing, it's almost debilitating. When traveling, I think about it "a lot."
> 
> Sometimes, it's all I can think about, and the excitement of seeing an email from her with the "paper clip" attachment symbol in the message header makes my heart skip a beat.


How often do you travel? In other words, how often would she need to take these pictures?


----------



## Robert_1980 (Jun 24, 2016)

scientia said:


> How often do you travel? In other words, how often would she need to take these pictures?


Ohh... annually, on average is the frequency of multi-week trips away.


----------



## scientia (Aug 27, 2012)

Robert_1980 said:


> Ohh... annually, on average is the frequency of multi-week trips away.


I don't know what this means.


----------



## Robert_1980 (Jun 24, 2016)

scientia said:


> I don't know what this means.


It means approximately 1 time per year, I'm away on business trips which last several weeks.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it's great, but temper your expectations. As another poster said, it may have been a one-time, bucket list thing. Or maybe she was just in the zone that time. If you start asking for it, or worse, expecting it, you'll be in trouble. The desire or interest may not be there next time you travel. But it may be the time after that. She could also have planned it all well in advance and got herself psyched up before you left, which only added to her excitement.

As was suggested, let her know how much you enjoyed it, and leave it at that. Anything more, and you could be creating pressure on her, and that tends to ruin all the fun of it (for her, anyway).

Next time you're gone, you initiate the contact if she doesn't. You know what she likes (I hope!), so take the initiative and get it going yourself. But not the second you check into the hotel!

Worst thing you can possibly do is to pout if it doesn't happen, so... don't. Second worst thing you can do is to create any sort of pressure on her. She did it that one time because she decided to and wanted to, not for any other reason. As long as it stays that way, you should be good, provided her desire is there again at that particular time.


----------



## scientia (Aug 27, 2012)

Robert_1980 said:


> It means approximately 1 time per year, I'm away on business trips which last several weeks.


Well, here's the thing. Once you've gotten the pictures and text of your wife masturbating, you have no place to go. You might try a slower ramp so that you have more to look forward to. Start with normal pictures and text. Build the flirtation and sexuality over time instead of going for the home run in the first week. Start with first base and work up.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

scientia said:


> Well, here's the thing. Once you've gotten the pictures and text of your wife masturbating, you have no place to go. You might try a slower ramp so that you have more to look forward to. Start with normal pictures and text. Build the flirtation and sexuality over time instead of going for the home run in the first week. Start with first base and work up.


No....I disagree.....
"That's it....I've seen you naked.....thrill is over....." :surprise: I don't think so.... :grin2:

As someone who travels extensively on jobs, I never get tired of pics like that!!
The fact that I've seen it before, in no way diminishes my enthusiasm when I see it again! (and again....and again.....)


----------



## Robert_1980 (Jun 24, 2016)

alexm said:


> I think it's great, but temper your expectations. Worst thing you can possibly do is to pout if it doesn't happen, so... don't. Second worst thing you can do is to create any sort of pressure on her.


That's sound advice. Thank you.


----------

